
Keeping your laptop plugged in all the time will kill its battery faster - Libertatea
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-09/30/laptop-battery
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6468397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6468397)

